# The roll of excitotoxins in the fight over obesity



## AutumnOfMyLife (Jul 7, 2016)

A  very informative article.  If you haven't read about excitotoxins yet  or need a reminder, here it is.  Everyone seems so unknowing about why  the obesity rate is at what it is and no one is willing to make the  necessary food manufacturing changes to avoid these ingredients.  $$$$$   You're damn right the food mfgs know what they're doing.......and I bet  big pharma just loves it!!!   Oh ya, and fertilizer!  MSG is in  fertilizer now too......just can't get away from this stuff.  This is  your do  not miss  posting of the day.  Educate yourself.

http://www.honeycolony.com/article/excitotoxins-the-fda-approved-way-to-damage-your-brain/


----------



## prowler (Jul 7, 2016)

Automn-  Now, that's an interesting article. Once we step back and take an objective look at today's health issues, (we who have had some years of experience) it seems pretty obvious that our food intake is slowly causing havoc with our bodies.

Slightly off topic here, I suppose, but in case someone reads and benefits ... I went to my cardiologist 12 months ago to ask why I've continue to maintain 35 extra pounds for the last 35 years even though I'm relatively active for a 74 year old.  He gave me a "pass" card to an upcoming weight control program in our local hospital run by a couple of dietitians and I attended the meeting.  Since my personal situation is not life threatening at the moment, I opted not to spend the money for the program but I did walk away with a plethora of info I had never before known.

For 8 weeks, I followed the weight loss process (on my own) by avoiding food that comes in a package and/or had more than 3 supplemental ingredients on the jar. This radically altered my life-long pattern of food consumption since I love popcorn and bread and peanuts in the shell. My new digital scale showed I lost 30 pounds in that time frame without suffering. It has remained lost pounds to date.

I recommend consulting your friendly dietitian and getting the real scoop on your pancreas and liver and digestive tract. BTW, someone who knows what our bodies really need will not follow the government's food pyramid. (grin)

Have a great day,


----------



## Don M. (Jul 7, 2016)

The vast majority of our food products are full of additives, etc., that do us little good...and can cause quite a bit of harm.  Meat and poultry farms add all sorts of growth hormones, and antibiotics to the animal feed, and we consume that muck along with the meat.  Virtually all processed and packaged foods contain additives to increase shelf life, etc.  Anything that contains artificial sweeteners...diet cola, etc., is a sure recipe for gaining weight, as these artificial sugars trick the brain into wanting More.  Between the junk in our food supplies, and a general lack of good exercise, it's no wonder that Obesity, and its "side effects" are the Number 1 health issue in the US, and many other developed nations.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Jul 7, 2016)

prowler said:


> Automn-  Now, that's an interesting article. Once we step back and take an objective look at today's health issues, (we who have had some years of experience) it seems pretty obvious that our food intake is slowly causing havoc with our bodies.
> 
> Slightly off topic here, I suppose, but in case someone reads and benefits ... I went to my cardiologist 12 months ago to ask why I've continue to maintain 35 extra pounds for the last 35 years even though I'm relatively active for a 74 year old.  He gave me a "pass" card to an upcoming weight control program in our local hospital run by a couple of dietitians and I attended the meeting.  Since my personal situation is not life threatening at the moment, I opted not to spend the money for the program but I did walk away with a plethora of info I had never before known.
> 
> ...




Yes indeed it's all quite interesting isn't it!?


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Jul 7, 2016)

Excitotoxins are the things cravings and binging is born of.  It's like a food experiment and the people of the world are the lab rats.    The, "oh my god, this is so delicious" is born of excitotoxins.


----------

